# Ploprof



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sunshowers are a rare event in central Texas, more usually we get thunderstorms. Last weekend we had a brief one and I took advantage to shoot the latest SMP600 (Type II dial) arrival on an Isofrane. This watch looks great on the Omega mesh, but very business-like on the Isofrane strap.









































































And one on the mesh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Super shots Col,


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I need a tissue...
















Colin.... Im lost for words... I so need one....







.........Wow... what stunning shots...


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Business like is not how I would describe one of these watches Nalu, ready to be rolled into tank armour is more like it!
















Nice photography, no1 and 6 are my favourites 

Toby


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Great shots Colin and a beautiful watch. The Ploprof is definitely on my wish list









Matt


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks for the comments, gents. Toby, I meant business-like as in: "the business", not as in: "it'd look good under an Armani cuff".


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam your pictures are good, as for the watches there all right 

Pictures 3 & 6 for me


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Toby, .....not as in: "it'd look good under an Armani cuff".


Oh dear! You had better throw out all your suits then









Toby


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Ironpants said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > Toby, .....not as in: "it'd look good under an Armani cuff".
> ...


Naw, that's what these are for


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You tell 'em Col









The PP pics remind me of my dog shaking off the water after a swim


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> The PP pics remind me of my dog shaking off the water after a swim


They remind me of some mpg clips I saw on the net the other day


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pg tips said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > The PP pics remind me of my dog shaking off the water after a swim
> ...

































Must be the same ones which inspired me last weekend!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Must be the same ones which inspired me last weekend!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Brilliant pics Colin, as ever









Andy


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

great pics, Colin


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks gents.

Since it's been a while, I'll mention that anyone who would like full size images of any of my photos can PM me with their email addy. Just make sure your inbox has plenty of space!


----------

